# Indonesian Frogging



## froggyboy86 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi guys,
Just thought I would post some pics of the frogs and primates I saw in Indonesia over the past few weeks. I visited the islands of Java and Borneo and did the touristy thing in Bali for a few days. 
I was only able to find one frog in Java because it was the dry season and I wasn't able to convince my friends to spend much time outside of the cities at night. The first frog I found was the Grass Frog (Fejervarya limnocharis) in a rice paddy outside Yogyakarta.



The most common primate on the island of Java is the Long-tailed Macaque (Macaca fascicularis).




We left Java and trekked for 2 weeks around Borneo staying in Dayak villages or sailing upstream in traditional boats called kloteks. Our first few days were spent trekking through the Meratus Mountains in South Kalimantan through rainforest which was intersected with rocky streams. In Indonesia toads are a part of the native fauna and are quite common and diverse.

Giant River Toad (Phrynoides juxtasper)



River Toad (Phrynoides asper) 


 
Northern Torrent Frog (Meristogenys orphnocnemis)


 
Western Torrent Frog (Meristogenys jerboa) 


 
Cricket Frog (Hylarana nicobariensis) 


 
After the hard trek through the rainforest we travelled to the other side of Borneo to the lowlands which proved to be a lot drier and harder to find frogs but there were a lot more primates on display including the famous Bornean Orangutan. 

Brown Marsh Frog (Hylarana baramica) 


 
Black-spined Toad (Duttaphrynus melanostictus)


 
Green Paddy Frog (Hylarana erythraea) 


 
Crab-eating Frog (Fejervarya cancrivora)


 
The highlight of the trip was seeing wild orangutans and we were lucky to see several adults including females with young.


 
Another primate which Borneo is well known for is the Proboscis Monkey (Nasalis larvatus) which was common along the rivers in the national park. 


 
However the most endearing monkey was the Agile Gibbon (Hylobates agilis) with its comical facial expressions and its hooting call which would wake us every morning. 



Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2009)

Great stuff Aaron, did you find any snakes / lizards??..


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I saw heaps of snakes and lizards I just didn't photograph them because I wanted to save space on my camera for the frogs and monkeys. I did eat a reticulated python in Borneo though, tasted like chicken. 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2009)

You what!!!! wanted to save space on your camera???? for frogs???? when I go to asia, I make sure I have unlimited card space, enough for a few thousand pics at least... any more frog pics then?? surely you found more than that


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 25, 2009)

I saw thirteen species of frog, and photographed 10 of them. The other three got away before I could photograph them. I was hoping to see more but I wasn't expecting it to be so dry, next time I plan to head there towards the beginning or the end of the wet season perhaps on the Malaysian side. I was backpacking around Borneo so I left most of my electronic gear back in Java hence the need for me to reduce the number of shots I took.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2009)

ahh, OK.. I just counted the frog species I found in Thailand, I found 11, most of them in Northern Thailand. It was also very dry.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pics from your tryp. Is the pic or Orang utan a totally wild one or semi wild from sanctuary? I only saw a bit of ginger high up in the trees of totally wild 1 hehe but saw lots at feeding station semi wild in Sabah. Wished you took pics of snakes also.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 26, 2009)

That one in the photo is a wild one, I have photos of others from Camp Leakey which are rehabilitated orphans. The only snake photo I have is of the reticulated python before we ate it. We saw several colubrids and pythons and lots of skinks and agamids.


----------



## smacdonald (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice finds! Are there good ID books for the region?


Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty of books on Borneo, Inger and Stuebing have done the place inside out. Other Asian countries arn't so lucky...


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 28, 2009)

Inger & Stuebing have indeed done a lot of work on Bornean herps as Jason pointed out. I have their Field Guide to the Frogs of Borneo which is pretty good but it was published in 2005 and consequently a lot of the taxonomy is out of date and there are significant gaps in the literature on several species but as an overview of the frogs there it is very useful. 

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2009)

I have Ingers "The Systematics and Zoogeography of the Amphibia of Borneo" if your after a light read Aaron? It may fill some of those "significant gaps" :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 7, 2009)

nice pics aaron, what camera are you using? still a point and shoot?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ryan, yes still a point and shoot. Its good enough for frogs at the moment but if I want to photograph birds and mammals properly I'll upgrade to a DSLR.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 7, 2009)

what type though?, thanks


----------

